# National Insurance etc.



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All,

i hope some clever clogs can help with this...

My partner and me are moving out to Javea in a few weeks time.

He is self-employed, and the majority of what he does is web-based. he'll be coming back to the UK every so often for meetings etc. (but probably less than 90 days in the year)

For now, he/we will stay as UK residents for tax purposes (as we have already done the 90 days in this year, his tax year going from Jan to Dec)

Having been looking around a bit, I was worried to see that we might have to pay about E250/month the the Spanish SS for healthcare etc. Is this the case? NI contributions in the UK are more like a tenner...

If the only real benefit from paying this would be access to healthcare, then can we just not pay it, and carry on paying UK NI contributions indefinitely?

I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing a private healthcare scheme would be less than E250/month...

Thanks for any advice in advance,

Bernice and Ollie


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bernice34 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i hope some clever clogs can help with this...
> 
> ...


After 60 days he is required to become a Spanish resident. With the periods you are talking of, he will also become a tax resident in Spain, and yes the "NI" charges here start at the mid €250 area .. and thats generally whatever your monthly turnover is

As you will be living here and become Spanish residents, you will no longer have legal access to the NHS. Private healthcare here is relatively cheap.


----------

